# UFC vs. PRIDE



## Hand Sword (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey all,

I've been watching both on cable. they are apparently in competition with each other. I was curious : Who has the better fighters? and Which show is presented on T.V. better? 

Personally, I like the UFC package better.  Opinions?


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 7, 2006)

Both are great to watch.  I like Pride a little better.  The find seem to stay upright more.  After awhile, grappling and submission holds get boring. I actually got my wife to watch and she now loves to see the fights.  She likes Pride better. Because she looks at it from a non-martial artist's view, I think her opinion is based on entertainment value.

But once again, I like to watch both.


----------



## MJS (Apr 7, 2006)

Personally, I like both of them.  The UFC may be the fav. due to the fac that its been around longer, and it seems like TUF show that they have on Spike TV is a big hit, as well as helping to expose the UFC even more.

Mike


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 7, 2006)

I have heard a lot about Pride but I have never seen it.
What channel does it come on?
I am a fan of UFC and even got my girl into it.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2006)

I like UFC and pride is so much fun to watch more stand up which is good in my book. By the way here in Texas AceHBK it is on fox sporton comcast it is channel 35 or 36 on direct Tv it was 347 do not know about dish never had that one.
Terry


----------



## MJS (Apr 7, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I have heard a lot about Pride but I have never seen it.
> What channel does it come on?


 
As far as I know, Pride is only on PPV.  Of course, you could always hit the local video or music store.  They usually have a wide selection of past events.  

Mike


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 7, 2006)

Fox Sports will carry old PRIDE events sometimes, but mostly PRIDE is available on PPV.  Or you can get DVDs from Netflix!


It looks to me like PRIDE has better fighters.

But the UFC is so much more reaily available on TV.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 7, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I have heard a lot about Pride but I have never seen it.
> What channel does it come on?
> I am a fan of UFC and even got my girl into it.


 
If you want a taste and have a decent net connection, try Google. Lots of Pride fights come up on on their video search option.


----------



## Rook (Apr 13, 2006)

I second the Google video suggestion.  I discovered how much PRIDE stuff is available over the net - lots of great highlights too.  

PRIDE has been doing a better job of recruiting top fighters globally than the UFC, which pays alot less and largely recruits out of US competitions.  

Many PRIDE fighters used to fight in the UFC - including top dogs like Silva.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 14, 2006)

I would agree. The pride fighters seem better to me. I just like the UFC packaging better. The only exception is the fighters that are eliminated on the reality shows. I mean, what's the point of the shows or winning? All the losers end up in the UFC anyway. They're always showcased on Spike tv.


----------



## Rook (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, the winners of the reality show get a "six-figure contract" (exactly how much, I don't know).  The losers go on being paid per fight like everyone else.


----------

